# Microsoft Power BI



## Kazuya38 (20. Dez 2017)

Moin leute,

Hab mithilfe von Microsoft Power Bi eine Benutzeroberfläche erstellt.
Habe 2 kacheln hinzugefügt, die Zahlen anzeigen. Nun versuche ich, dass die Kacheln bei positiven Zahlen die Farbe grün haben und bei negativen zahlen die farbe Rot.
Kennt sich jemand damit aus und kann mir zufällig helfen? 
In google habe ich nichts dazu gefunden.

Danke im vorraus


----------

